# Gorgeous Photo Series Normalizes Childbirth For Siblings



## novoantonovka (26 d ago)

Роды в семье прекрасны:
Birth story


Lori Ennis said:


> Image: MilkandHannah/Instagram​
> *We're always fans of the gorgeous photography talented artists share of the beautiful moments that come with childbirth, but sometimes, we run across something even extraordinary...like beautiful pictures of a 9-year-old boy lovingly filling the role of his mama's doula, as she gave birth to his baby sister.*
> 
> The process of childbirth is one that often whole families get involved in, and the memories and normalization of childbirth are irreplaceable.
> ...


----------



## novoantonovka (26 d ago)

Роды в семье прекрасны:









Birth story


Birth story




surl.li


----------

